# Advice on Jet Jon Repair



## thenextlevel (May 25, 2014)

First post here. Been beating my head against the wall for two months with boat. This may be a long read, I appreciate any advice anyone can give me.
I bought this boat from a private seller. It has a inboard 2 stroke 800cc engine out of a wetbike (older jetski). When I bought the boat it started and ran (wouldn't idle). After about an hour of running the boat would lose LOTS of power and cut out. I thought the carbs needed to be cleaned so I took it to the local marina. Turns out one of the pistons let go and pretty much ruined one of the cylinders. The place I have it at can't find parts for the motor and are very hesitant about replacing it with another motor because of the mounting points and the fact that it is sorta a custom build. I have called every marina near me, I called Cotown (legend SS boats), and rockproofboats.com to see if they could help me get it fixed and they all said they couldn't take on the job.
SO my question is does anyone on here have any advice for me? I don't want to spend a fortune to fix this thing, but it's pretty much worthless without a functioning engine. All advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PSG-1 (May 25, 2014)

Contact SBT and see if they can possibly rebuild that engine. That's probably your best bet.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 25, 2014)

Ditto, you really should have posted what the engine was and came out of if you expected decent help. Not enough info to give good advice other than calling SBT and seeing if they can help.

Your motor looks like it has an outboard style vertical crankshaft, almost like a Merc sportjet and not a conventional jet ski with a horizontal crank.

Post up some pics of the rest of the setup.


----------



## thenextlevel (May 25, 2014)

All I know is that it's an 800cc 2 stroke out of a wetbike. Google tells me it is most likely a Suzuki engine but it doesn't have any markings or serial numbers on it


----------



## thenextlevel (May 25, 2014)

After some more research it appears it is most likely a Suzuki DT60 engine


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 25, 2014)

I don't think yours was from a 'Wetbike' as they had front ski steering.

https://www.deckjetwatercraft.com/ultranautics/wetbike.asp







I think yours would have been from a Funjet, a 10' mini jet boat.

https://forum.jetboatperformance.biz/index.php?topic=801.0


----------



## thenextlevel (May 26, 2014)

I'm almost positive it came out of a wetbike. I was even given a wetbike owners manual by the previous owner when I purchased it. Either way I'm about 90% sure it's a Suzuki dt60


----------



## openseat (Jun 1, 2014)

Your powerhead may be out of a wetbike. Wetbikes made after about 1986 used the same 798cc powerhead as the funjet and jetstar playboats. The playboat versions had the steerable pump nozzles. If your powerhead is rebuildable, the site deckjetwatercraft.com carries a large number of individual parts, down to gaskets, and the guys on the forum wetbike.net have extensive specific technical experience. I don't think SBT deals with these motors.

Might be better off just picking up a used craft and swapping motors. For example, Minneapolis Craiglist shows a running condition wetbike for $800 today, although its the older 723cc version. A used funjet would give you spare pump/steering in addition to a motor.


----------



## sjsykora (Jun 1, 2014)

Your engine is from a Wetbike.You can go to wetbike.net and see if anyone has a spare engine they would sell or rebuild yours.If the engine came out of one of the small boats they used to build it would have a steering nozzle.You need to look into finding or building a steering nozzle for your jet pump.Steve.


----------



## sjsykora (Jun 1, 2014)

Ebay has a complete motor for sale for a Wetbike listed under Ultranautics. $799.00 buy it now.


----------



## thenextlevel (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you for all the replies. My idiot mechanic told me the was no model number on the engine. I should have looked myself because it's there. It says UltraNautics J6001-917145 MFD by Suzuki Motors. Anyway I have the boat back in my possession and have bought some parts of Ebay for it and have lined up a mechanic willing to do the rebuild. Hopefully it goes well. I will be looking at all the info and links you guys have given me. Lets just hope this thing gets fixed! I really appreciate all the help and replies. I will keep this thread updated as the process continues!


----------



## thenextlevel (Jun 26, 2014)

Update

I was able to get all the parts I needed from Boats.net and Ebay. I replaced the cyclinder, pistons, piston rings, and all associated gaskets. My mechanic (oddly enough my auto mechanic agreed to do the rebuild) got everything put back together and got it running. It sounds awesome. I will be running it tonight at a local lake to seat the rings and test it out. Will update again with pics and videos


----------

